# Pouch Tie Jig



## e~shot

This is my new pouch & band tie jig with toggle clamps (SD-201), made out of MDF board.










Special thanks to Slingshot Sniper for all his advise and suggestions to make this one.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Great I see you got it done Irfan,there are better ones than mine out there


----------



## e~shot

slingshot_sniper said:


> Great I see you got it done,the reason I chose this way is it can be kept small,so small if you wanted you could take anywhere in a small bag and repair bands in the field


Yes your correct, this one is just 15.5cm x 7.5" (6" x 3") very portable


----------



## slingshot_sniper

e~shot said:


> Great I see you got it done,the reason I chose this way is it can be kept small,so small if you wanted you could take anywhere in a small bag and repair bands in the field


Yes your correct, this one is just 15.5cm x 7.5" (6" x 3") very portable 
[/quote]

Of coarse we could take spare bands set with us instead, out in the field


----------



## mr.joel

Wow, very cool...thanks for showing us


----------



## NoSugarRob

very cool


----------



## AJW

Hey, always nice when a plan comes together ! Very Nice.

Al


----------



## maljo

I've been trying to design a tying jig for some time with limited success but I'd never seen toggle clamps before you posted. Now I've got two SD 201As on their way from Hong Kong. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rockslinger

Nice, It looks similar to smittys.


----------



## justplainduke

Simple but effective, Here is my version:


----------



## e~shot

Duke, simple and sweet


----------



## justplainduke

Thanks e-shot, though I did use up some good slingshot wood (ash) making it. ;(
It's screwed and glued, this one's not coming apart!


----------



## e~shot

Duke, just a thought - Rather fixing the clamp side ways how about fixing it front of the jig..


----------



## justplainduke

I tried that but the clamps were getting in the way. Though I may take your idea and tweak it by putting the clamps in the back.


----------



## justplainduke

I just tied my first TBG set using the new fixture!
It worked well, I actually angled the clamps towards the rear and sanded the plastic tips with 100 grit to give a better grip. It really kept the pouch and bands from twisting while I wraped them with the thin strips of TBG.


----------



## e~shot

Looks it works good


----------



## pyromaniac1918

sorry but this may seem like a stupid question...

But how does a tying jig work and make it easier?


----------



## justplainduke

pyromaniac1918 said:


> sorry but this may seem like a stupid question...
> 
> But how does a tying jig work and make it easier?


There is an awesome video if you use the search function on the forum. Type in pouch jig.


----------



## Guest

pyromaniac1918 said:


> sorry but this may seem like a stupid question...
> 
> But how does a tying jig work and make it easier?


if you didnt ask.. i was gonna lol


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here is how we Bubbas do it. Materials, 1 bench vise, 1 hemostat, 1 bungee cord, and something heavy to hook the bungee cord to. Of course, it's not very portable. LOL


----------



## justplainduke

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is how we Bubbas do it. Materials, 1 bench vise, 1 hemostat, 1 bungee cord, and something heavy to hook the bungee cord to. Of course, it's not very portable. LOL
> 
> View attachment 9831
> View attachment 9832
> View attachment 9833


Henry, 
Are those pouches from performance catapults?


----------



## pyromaniac1918

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is how we Bubbas do it. Materials, 1 bench vise, 1 hemostat, 1 bungee cord, and something heavy to hook the bungee cord to. Of course, it's not very portable. LOL
> 
> View attachment 9831
> View attachment 9832
> View attachment 9833


Ahh now I see. That really does make things a lot easier.

Thanks for putting that answered my question clearly. A picture really is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

justplainduke said:


> Here is how we Bubbas do it. Materials, 1 bench vise, 1 hemostat, 1 bungee cord, and something heavy to hook the bungee cord to. Of course, it's not very portable. LOL
> 
> View attachment 9831
> View attachment 9832
> View attachment 9833


Henry,
Are those pouches from performance catapults?
[/quote]

Yes, indeed, and there are none better. They are tough, long-lasting, and light. The *only* negative is that they are a bit small if you use marbles or stones, but since I shoot only lead balls up to .50 cal with them, they are perfect.

Henry


----------



## justplainduke

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is how we Bubbas do it. Materials, 1 bench vise, 1 hemostat, 1 bungee cord, and something heavy to hook the bungee cord to. Of course, it's not very portable. LOL
> 
> View attachment 9831
> View attachment 9832
> View attachment 9833


Henry,
Are those pouches from performance catapults?
[/quote]

Yes, indeed, and there are none better. They are tough, long-lasting, and light. The *only* negative is that they are a bit small if you use marbles or stones, but since I shoot only lead balls up to .50 cal with them, they are perfect.

Henry
[/quote]

I thought so...I just bought some last week but I'm still waiting for the postman to deliver them


----------



## Aras

I think I'll make something similar to duke's jig


----------



## Dr J

Ease of use is important! portable or not, I used this method before receiving a very effective and efficient rig in a trade with QIMN, the variety displayed is awesome thanks for sharing guys!


----------

